# Blue pitbull puppy



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

Her name is Zelda and she s 6 weeks old.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup .


----------



## Acaldeira (Mar 15, 2011)

Puppies should not be separated from the mother before 8 weeks  good luck with her.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cute  welcome to the forum!


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

Very cute =) Is that blue or seal coloring? It may just be the lighting..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

such a cutie!


----------



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

destinoscelgo said:


> Very cute =) Is that blue or seal coloring? It may just be the lighting..


blue, the lighting makes it a lil different


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

she is soooo cuteeeee!!!!


----------



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

So she is 6 weeks, and just over 3lbs! Am I able to start feeding her acana puppy food now? and give her treats when she is good?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Domino22 said:


> So she is 6 weeks, and just over 3lbs! Am I able to start feeding her acana puppy food now? and give her treats when she is good?


well I know a lot of people use the kibbles as treats so that the belly doesn't get upset.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes she should be able to have kibble now we started our pups at 4 weeks although soaked. If she has trouble chewing it you can soak in some warm water a bit before feeding her. should be ok now. I dont know about treats we try holding off on those for abit, they arent always high quality ingredients and adding too much at once can upset there digestive systemor cause gas.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Acaldeira said:


> Puppies should not be separated from the mother before 8 weeks  good luck with her.


 Not true really. Most pups get weaned around 4-5 weeks some at 3 weeks depending on the mom. This breed can get aggressive with the pups at be done nursing early. Ideally the pups should not be sold till they are 8 weeks but a 6 week old pup is perfectly fine going to a new home.

Your pup is very cute and yes wetting the food can help if they are having trouble with big kibble but in a week or two they should be ready for just solid food. I would lay off the treats till a little later and just use kibble. You do not want an upset puppy tummy like stated above.


----------



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, laying off the treats, and she can eat kibble perfectly fine like a champ. Is it normal for her to be 3.9 lbs at 6 weeks?


----------



## durham9191 (Dec 31, 2011)

My pup is 7 weeks old today and he weighed 5.6 at the vet a week ago. Are you thinking she's to big or to small?


----------



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

durham9191 said:


> My pup is 7 weeks old today and he weighed 5.6 at the vet a week ago. Are you thinking she's to big or to small?


Im thinkin shes too small!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

each dog is different, don't focus too much on the actual weight, let your pups grow into what they will be. Your vet will let you know when they examine your pup if its OK or not. Don't try to bulk them up, just love and let them grow for a few months. You can estimate a pups possible adult weight by doubling their 4 month old weight, so just wait a bit and keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## durham9191 (Dec 31, 2011)

ames said:


> each dog is different, don't focus too much on the actual weight, let your pups grow into what they will be. Your vet will let you know when they examine your pup if its OK or not. Don't try to bulk them up, just love and let them grow for a few months. You can estimate a pups possible adult weight by doubling their 4 month old weight, so just wait a bit and keep doing what you are doing.


I don't want to get away from the original post but I have a question. I'm not trying to bulk up my puppy by any means but he acts like he's starving all the time. Should I feed him more? I just feel that if he's hungry I should feed him but I also know feeding him to much is the same as not feeding him enough.


----------



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can I feed my 6 week puppy cooked chicken breast? It is actually a processed chicken topping made for pizza stores.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Domino22 said:


> Can I feed my 6 week puppy cooked chicken breast? It is actually a processed chicken topping made for pizza stores.


Why? Processed food is not good for dogs. If you feed meat to a dog then it should be fed raw as cooking it takes all the vitamins and nutrients out of it. Feed your puppy a quality kibble.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute pup! To add to what was already said, It is illegal in many states for a pup to be placed that early whether or not they are weaned.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Acaldeira said:


> Puppies should not be separated from the mother before 8 weeks  good luck with her.


They shouldn't be, but sometimes they are and most of the time, they turn out ok! 

To the OP, adorable pup!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Domino22 said:


> Can I feed my 6 week puppy cooked chicken breast? It is actually a processed chicken topping made for pizza stores.


It won't hurt for just training treats, but not for all of his food.


----------



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

I feed him a quality kibbe, Acana for puppies. I was going to get origin, but I think it has too much protein and might not be good for a new puppy. I was planning to give her those chicken pieces s treats but like I said it is processed so I will just stick to her dog treats. I live in Canada not in the states, she is 7 weeks now and already house trained, it took like 3 days with positive reinforcement, and a very smart puppy. The ONLY problem I have with her and do not know what to do about it is that she nibbles everyones feet and hand whenever she wants. I do not know what to do about it. I tried holding her jaw down with my hand but she started to cry and scratched my hands with her paws! I can handle a few scratches but I don't know if I should do this because I do not want to scare her, what should I do when she nibbles, a friend of mine told me to just let her? I do not want her to get use to nibbling everyone as some people might consider it a "bite" even thought she is not applying any pressure, her teeth are still sharp! Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## durham9191 (Dec 31, 2011)

My 7 week old pup does that as well. Nibbling on hands and feet. I just tap him on the nose and tell him no and he stops...for about 5 seconds. He also likes to play rough with our 5 month old. I know they need play time but I don't like them biting each other. I'm stuck as what to do as well.


----------



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

yea tapping on the nose won't really do anything, she will continue at it! lol help us out all you pitt experts!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

When my dog was that young, I made a loud yelp like a puppy when she nipped me and would turn away from her, stop playing with her. That is what other puppies do in the litter to let the nipper know he nipped too hard. And it's called bite inhibition. They learn how hard they can bite without hurting their littermates. Thats why it's good for them to stay with the litter awhile longer. But when that is not possible, this method is a good way to handle it. The pup will learn it hurts you and it's no fun that you stop playing with him.


----------



## Domino22 (Nov 25, 2011)

good advice, any other suggestions?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't post the link to it off my phone, but search the forum for my post on Socializing and Training Puppies. I think you will find it useful.


----------

